

The Full-Time Job Is Dead - daviducolo
https://medium.com/backchannel/the-full-time-job-is-dead-b9528bda1c87

======
norea-armozel
This change in employment practices would be fine if it accompanied a
reduction in the cost of living that comes with the down time between jobs.
But it seems the reality is that it's more likely to create a permanent
underclass of skilled laborers who have to live from job to job (or task to
task) to maintain a living. Essentially, it's the McJob taken to its logical
end.

------
MichaelCrawford
The salaried employees of uber and airbnb have full time jobs.

